# the new and improved



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

well i had a few audiopipes in my day, so i figured it was time for a change will keep you guys updated once it gets complete but as for now here it is


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

Lookin good. Should be loud as ****.:rockn:


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

i didnt make the box due to my fiberglass skills but brian from intynse sounds did a fantastic job on it and is a heck of a guy to deal with


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

They do some nice work. What kind of speakers and amp are you to use..


----------



## Kurly (Feb 25, 2009)

That looks cool....:rockn:


----------



## FABMAN (Dec 18, 2008)

I just don't get it. :thinking: looks good thow!


----------



## sandman7655 (Feb 18, 2009)

YOULL BE DEF


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

FABMAN whats there not to get?? riding, music, and beer is my kind of life sry if your different but thats me . i am using 2 pyramid 240's and 4 polk audio marines. will get vids up as soon it is complete even though vids dont do justice. im still going to do it


----------



## MTImodquad (Jan 2, 2009)

lookin good Brandon!!!! Thats going to blast.


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

thanks marty im ready for it to jam but just keep holding it off cuz im sick of messing with the bike i had to put a new winch on new ansteel on it, exhaust snorkel, get the tune in the pc3 and i need to regrease everything too and on top of that the audio temp gauge and lift


----------



## MTImodquad (Jan 2, 2009)

Did you get your temp gauge working?


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

heck no he's lazy!!
i woulda had that lift on last month!


----------



## FABMAN (Dec 18, 2008)

lilbigtonka said:


> FABMAN whats there not to get?? riding, music, and beer is my kind of life sry if your different but thats me . i am using 2 pyramid 240's and 4 polk audio marines. will get vids up as soon it is complete even though vids dont do justice. im still going to do it


I guess I like the sound of the brute going down the tail!


----------



## TX4PLAY (Jan 18, 2009)

Looks real good Tonka' it is definetly going to rock!


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

it just doesnt do justice at all this thing is sick, i love loud music but i think i out did myself lol. it sounds so crystal clear in real life but with the camera and everything is sounds scratchy and stuff but by far loudest around my neck of the woods, thanks again brian and lilbigtonka hehehe you guys know your stuff

P5030277.flv video by Rebel4142 - Photobucket


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

o btw sry for the messy garage we are getting rid of a bunch of old clothes and stuff it is our rectreation vehicle garage as you can see lol


----------



## Debo Brute (Jan 5, 2009)

Looks real good. Colt Ford never sounds bad.:rockn:


----------



## sandman7655 (Feb 18, 2009)

you gonna be deaf quik.lol


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

debo, colt is awesome and everyone knows him so i figured it was a good song to post with


----------



## Debo Brute (Jan 5, 2009)

Yep, good choice.


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

heres the fitment of it


----------



## mattg (Jan 4, 2009)

Looks tough man!!!


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

thanks man


----------



## MTImodquad (Jan 2, 2009)

Sick Brandon!!!!!!!!! :rockn:


----------

